# Sound bytes



## Wood chipper (Apr 26, 2021)

Can someone put up a sound byte for a copper striking surface on a pot call? Thank you


----------



## Ray D (Apr 27, 2021)

Should be plenty on the web. I’ve never figured out how to post sound clips. Just my opinion but I’ve never been a fan of copper.


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 27, 2021)

I actually made a copper over persimmon that sounds fantastic. I too was very skeptical of copper, but liked how it sounds. Called up 2 with it this year. I'll see if I can find how to upload a sound clip.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 27, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> I actually made a copper over persimmon that sounds fantastic. I too was very skeptical of copper, but liked how it sounds. Called up 2 with it this year. I'll see if I can find how to upload a sound

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 27, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15zPCsDDCZgNYyGlBUeyDLRy96wbX83qZ


Can’t access Google Drive. Chuck


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 27, 2021)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/15zPCsDDCZgNYyGlBUeyDLRy96wbX83qZ/view?usp=drivesdk



Try this one now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 27, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15zPCsDDCZgNYyGlBUeyDLRy96wbX83qZ/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one now.


Nope! Still doesn’t work. Chuck


----------



## Wood chipper (Apr 27, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15zPCsDDCZgNYyGlBUeyDLRy96wbX83qZ/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one now.


Not a thing bud. Thanks guys


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 27, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15zPCsDDCZgNYyGlBUeyDLRy96wbX83qZ/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one now.


Sounded ok, but had a lot of echo. Was it in a garage or alcove?


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 27, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Sounded ok, but had a lot of echo. Was it in a garage or alcove?


In my shop. Terrible acoustics in there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2021)

For some reason, when I went back to give it one more try, the link worked! I thought it was very authentic sounding! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

